# Subjects at college



## Antonx5 (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi I'm a college student in the UK 

I am an INFJ, I am studying IT at the moment but my mind tends to wonder if I would be good at other subjects if I do them, I liked English when I was in high school

I would like know you guys think
(Would any of the INFJ career types be a good path)


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Antonx5 said:


> Hi I'm a college student in the UK
> 
> I am an INFJ, I am studying IT at the moment but my mind tends to wonder if I would be good at other subjects if I do them, I liked English when I was in high school
> 
> ...



When it comes to choosing our career path, we have to look at a few questions:

What is your passion? What type of environment would you like to work in? What would the working hours be like? Do you prefer working independently or with others? Once you managed to find the answers to all these questions, study something that fulfills all those criteria that you are looking for.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

If you like English, go for it. You could teach it at any level. I've had a good English Composition professor, and happened to be INFJ, if that offers any encouragement.


----------



## umiracle (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi, I am an infj too.
I was a physics student. I wasn't successful in physics. I want to be creative. I droped out and I'm now a TEFL student, first semester.
It is very good to see persons that their thoughts is similar to you in classes.

If you want to see a case I can say I am very happy so far for my decision.


----------



## Coopsickle (Sep 12, 2014)

If you enjoyed English you could do it as an AS-Level or as an A2, you could take Enlish Language and English Lit as a combined course or separately. You could sudy computer science rather than IT - it involves more software and it's development and programming, programming languages, coding and being able to analyse a problem, design & implement the solution and give a thorough evaluation.

I can't really tell you much on what you have given me, to be honest I totally wasted my time at college and really wished I had chosen something I wanted to use when I went out into the real world. I don't use any of my AS and A2 Levels, I kind of wished I picked more wisely but in all honesty school wasn't exactly the most helpful in actually helping me decide what was the best fit for me. 

I hope you find something you enjoy, if this is your first year then at least you can change before your second but don't leave it too late!

Good luck!


----------

